# New Team Green



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just wondering what everybody thought about the new "Team Green" painted Brutes. I absolutely love the color, just not sure about the painted plastics. I might have to look at these a little closer of the next year or two.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It doesnt look quite as BRIGHT as past years... not as lime.  still cool though.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I like it , not as bright like "p" said..I'd still buy it though..Might have to sneak up to the dealer and look at one close...


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Looks like they used the Arctic Cat wildcat paint on it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Factory painted/dipped plastics are great, IMO. - If you whack them hard enough to gouge into the plastic then it will show, but they are tough. 

AC has been doing dipped/painted plastics for several years, as are the Can-am Limiteds.


Definitely a less lime type color than previous, not bad though.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

defintley differnet looking


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks just like a mudpro to me.....ill stay all black lol......


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I bet its brighter in person but it still looks awesome. My old Brute was painted plastics the Galaxy Silver and after 6 yrs of riding it it still looked new no fading at all.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a thread posted a few months back about fitting the new model plastics onto an '08 - '11 model Brute. I was wanting to change my '08 Dark Green to the new model Tungsten, but after seeing these I might have to see about getting everything to convert Ole Bessie from '08 Dark Green to '13 Awesome Greeness!!! LoL


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Not bright enough.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stimpy said:


> Not bright enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2^^^^

Sent from my C771


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Our local dealer has one and he posted picture on a different forum, and let me tell you in the sun light it is off the wall!!! They call it candy lime green. It looks sick!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its not called "Team Green" is it? "Candy Lime Green" I believe. Anyway, can't consider it Team Green but it looks OK other then it does look to be an AC color.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Its not called "Team Green" is it? "Candy Lime Green" I believe. Anyway, can't consider it Team Green but it looks OK other then it does look to be an AC color.


 
Yeah, you are right. I just referred to it as "The New Team Green" because rather than doing the Team Green Plastics this is what Kawie has come out with. I am hoping to get to see one in person pretty soon.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep looks just like the AC green on the mudpros and the wildcat. I haven't seen one of these yet but I know the AC's DO look awsome in the sun, until they get covered with mud !!!! LMAO


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Whats wrong with the mud in the sun look??? LOL JK


----------

